# Biting and Peeing



## Jenn06 (Jan 2, 2012)

Our Vizsla is 10 weeks old and he was very good when he first arrived home. Easy to potty train and very sweet. Recently he began peeing in the house even when he had just went outside to potty. Just now, today he went out and within 15 mins of being inside he just started peeing and walking at the same time. Oh and the biting is getting out of hand. He has become so out of control lately that its almost hard to even have 5 min without him destryoing something of biting everything in site. He must have 20 toys, I dont understand it.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

He's only a baby, give him a break! We had the same thing with Gus, where he went through a phase where he would pee in the house and we thought he wasn't learning. But we just kept consistent with it, and eventually he learned. I have to say he took longer to figure it out than the labs I have had, but eventually he got it, so don't get discouraged!


----------



## Jenn06 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks...but really I just came from outside with him where he did both #1 and #2, he came in and peed in the floor again. That makes three time in less that an hour. But I dont hollar at him, i clean it up and go on. I just dont understand why he is doing it. This morning he was on my bed, after just going outside and peed on the bed. He has peed on the couch and chair this past week to. I thought maybe he was upset and trying to show his dominance...But I know he will get it with time. And I am not taking it personally.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

If it has been happening a lot, then there's a possibility he could have an infection or something too and might need to be checked by a vet?


----------



## Jenn06 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am having it checked at his next appt on the 12th. But if it keeps happening then I will take him in before then. Thank you for the advice. I guess I was just getting ahead of myself when he appreared to having the potty thing down but we will keep working with him. Do you have any advice on the biting and mouthing. Its kinda getting bad and hurts alot.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your puppy!

I recommend searching online for Ian Dunbar's book "Before and After Getting Your Puppy". He has very specific advice for dealing with both of your issues.

Sounds like pup might be having too many opportunities to make mistakes. Are you crate training him? Are you watching him every second when he is not in his crate so that you can rush him outside?

Hang in there...he will get it! But do read Dunbar and teach your puppy that his biting hurts.

v.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

When we were house-training Pippa, it felt like 2 steps forward, 3 steps back. One of the things that we found helpful was to baby gate a specific, small area of the house (in our case it was the kitchen). Dogs house-train one room at a time. Once she was able to keep the kitchen clean (no accidents for 2 weeks), we increased her space. We used 2 of these pens to close off certain areas of the house:

http://www.petco.com/product/5992/North-States-Pet-Yard-XT.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Once we started doing this, she house-trained very quickly. We also use a crate, which I have heard helps speed up the house-training process.

The biting is OUT OF CONTROL. It was my least favorite "stage" of Pippa"s. Our trainer recommended we say, "Ouch" in a high-pitched voice and turn away from her. I'll be honest and say what was most helpful was leaving the room for a couple of minutes, taking deep breaths, and reminding myself to have lots of patience . The mouthing and biting usually lasts until 16 weeks or so and IS TYPICAL OF THE BREED (i was convinced at first that we had gotten the psycho puppy having never had a Vizsla before!). By the time Pippa was 5 months, she was NEVER biting us and now at 7 months is the most caring, loving dog I have ever owned. There's TONS of good threads about biting and mouthing on this forum...these threads kept me sane! 

Hang in there and keep at it!


----------



## Jenn06 (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha I know I thought maybe we got an out-of-control pup to! But yes we are crate training. And he does ok in there. He doesnt bark all night and he is even staying in it for 8 hours before going out at night.  And I am watching him alot but with kids to, its hard to watch him every minute. But we dont have baby gates up yet...but thats about to change, I need at least three and then I bet it will get better. We are enrolling him in training classes when he has his 12 week shots. And maybe they can train me to. I love this breed and I refuse to give up on him. Thank you all so much. All this info helps me so much.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Assuming for the moment that it is not a urinary tract infection, try this.

When puppy pees inside, mop it up with a paper towel, take puppy and the wet towel out to the appropriate area, place the wet towel down, place puppy down, the second puppy sniffs it, praise/reward... whatever your preferred method. I have suggested this to a few people with very good results. It's a method I have used for years very successfully also.


----------



## Jenn06 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you so much...I will try that. Today was much better and he hasnt had any accidents at all in the house today.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

As far as the biting and destructive tendencies go, I cannot recommend deer antlers highly enough. We bought one for Riley and she will sit and work at it for hours on end. It has saved our furniture, that's for sure... haha. You can also can get an "extreme" kong bone and fill it with peanut butter. It takes Riley about 45 minutes to get all the PB out.

It's important to work on gentle mouthing of your hands. We practiced saying "OUCH" or "OWW!!" if Riley mouthed too hard. Now we have it to the point where we can put our entire hand in her mouth and she very gently mouths it. It's a long process and she earned the name of "sharky" for her wild, crazy biting her first few weeks. 

All I can say about peeing in the house is to be patient. Riley had so many accidents, but we only ever said "NO" if she did it right in front of us without asking to go outside. Now she is very good at sitting in front of the door and whining to be let out. We actually gave her treats for going potty when we said "go potty" in the beginning and that seemed to help.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Jenn06,

I have three kids so I completely sympathize! But please do look at the Dunbar book. It is available free online and offers much of the same advice that is offered here. He can be a little over the top about what a catastrophe mistakes are...take it with a grain of salt, your puppy is NOT ruined already! But his approach, started now, will help you.

More time in the crate, even for a week or two, will make a big difference so that you can catch him when he needs to go and reward him handsomely for going in the right place. Catching him in the act and urgently rushing him outside will also help. Having him make mistakes that you discover soon after sets you back.

When Gracie was spending 45 mins out of every hour in her crate, it helped me to plunk the kids right outside it, playing UNO or reading a book so that she wasn't so lonely. You can let them give him a treat now and then when he is quiet and settled.

Dunbar also has detailed instructions for yelling OUCH with progressively softer bites until you pup has good bite inhibition. Also great for touching your dog everywhere and treating so that he develops a tolerance for being extensively touched and handled, even in sensitive places. His advice REALLY paid off for me in the vet's office today!

About not wanting to give up...you CAN'T. You have a new puppy and kids. Failure is not an option, LOL. Your problems sound very workable, but if you at all worried about whether your pup is more than you can handle, get help from a trainer ASAP!

Hope this helps a little. I surely don't have enough experience to be handing our much advice, but we've just been through early puppyhood with kids and I wanted to help. Very best of luck to you!


----------

